# New Rebel Craws



## Globadoc (Jun 27, 2011)

As info: 

Went to Walmart today and saw the new Rebel craws, produced in honor of the company's 50th anniversary. The new ones have a more lifelike feel to the exoskeleton and shiny red hooks. They look a lot like the old ones to me, but I suppose they are an improvement. Supposedly, this is a "Walmart exclusive". There were two sizes (teeny and wee) and five colors.

Best part to me was the price: $5.96 for two. So, I bought 3 pkgs to try out in a few days. Heck, I 'needed' a few anyway since I seem to snag them on the river bottom often enough.


----------



## Globadoc (Jun 27, 2011)

Pics.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Look nice. Hopefully the Walmarts around here will carry them. I made my first stop in 3 years in a Walmart to grab those kayak nets last month.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on the price, you can't beat that. I have a pretty good supply of them now, but at that price I might just have to a pick up a few. Plus with the new red hooks I will catch more fish


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

QueticoMike said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the price, you can't beat that. I have a pretty good supply of them now, but at that price I might just have to a pick up a few. Plus with the new red hooks I will catch more fish


Mike , Saugeye Tom of huber here I have the photo of the 2 big smallmouth my Grand son caught at the place we talked about You haven;t made it down there yet and i would like to show them to you. I had lost the memory card and my daughter had a copy. How can I get a photo to you Tom


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Mike , Saugeye Tom of huber here I have the photo of the 2 big smallmouth my Grand son caught at the place we talked about You haven;t made it down there yet and i would like to show them to you. I had lost the memory card and my daughter had a copy. How can I get a photo to you Tom


Does your daughter have a copy stored on her PC? How does she have it stored, on a phone, a regular hard copy photo? If it is a file on her PC she can send it to my email address - [email protected]

Thanks....let me know.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sorry it took so long to get back my mom might have it on her pc. I'll check after work tonight


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I can never find anything except the really shallow diving ones at my local Walmarts...


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Picked up a package at Walmart on Saturday, tied one on Sunday at CC and had my first SMB of the year on the 7th cast.

Great little lures, I really like how I can pull it over fallen timber.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

I checked out both Walmarts in Miami County and they didn't have them. Maybe I can find some in Miamisburg? Where did you guys buy yours at? What city?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

QueticoMike said:


> I checked out both Walmarts in Miami County and they didn't have them. Maybe I can find some in Miamisburg? Where did you guys buy yours at? What city?


Dayton Mall Wal-Mart has them Mike. Saw them there end of last week. 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## Globadoc (Jun 27, 2011)

QueticoMike said:


> I checked out both Walmarts in Miami County and they didn't have them. Maybe I can find some in Miamisburg? Where did you guys buy yours at? What city?


I got mine at the Wal-Mart near the Dayton Mall. Only place I've looked so far.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Deerfield Township. I bet you can get them online. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

I couldn't find them on line. I will check out the Wal-Mart by the Dayton Mall and see if they have any left. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bought some Friday at the Walmart in Beavercreek on N. Fairfield road. They had a large display of them, few were sold.

Tried one out on Saturday on the LMR but Massie creek was way up and muddy which meant I didn't get a hit.

They have lots of colors there to choose from!


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

I just got back from the Wal-Mart behind the Dayton Mall. They only have 2 colors left, the rest are sold out. The only 2 colors left are the nest robber, which doesn't have the blue pinchers on these and the bright green and chartreuse color. You guys must have bought all the good colors already


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Mike did you check Beavercreek? They had tons there over the weekend. I work just up the way from it and would be happy to run by and let you know what they have!

They should have plenty left...

Matt


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

ML1187 said:


> Hey Mike did you check Beavercreek? They had tons there over the weekend. I work just up the way from it and would be happy to run by and let you know what they have!
> 
> They should have plenty left...
> 
> Matt


Thanks for the offer Matt, but I don't get over to the Beavercreek area. Pradco sells most of their lures on line through http://www.lurenet.com/?cn=1000264&att=1000264. They aren't selling these 50th anniversary sets, but they are selling some of the other 50th sets, so I sent them an email to see if they plan on selling any. No big deal. Maybe one of these days they will make it to Miami County. Thanks again!


----------



## Globadoc (Jun 27, 2011)

QueticoMike said:


> I just got back from the Wal-Mart behind the Dayton Mall. They only have 2 colors left, the rest are sold out. The only 2 colors left are the nest robber, which doesn't have the blue pinchers on these and the bright green and chartreuse color. You guys must have bought all the good colors already


Dang, the display was full last Friday. I guess everybody must be out fishing again. On the other hand, I didn't catch a single thing with them today so maybe I'll put them on the shelf as a collectible.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Here is the response I received back from Pradco about being able to buy these lures on line.......

Hello, I am very sorry but these can only be bought through wal-mart. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I found them today at my local Walmart, at first I was like oh well they don't have them, but then I noticed them at the end of the fishing isle hanging on a rack away from the normal rebel craws. It threw me for a loop, figured they would be by the others... 

They only had the shallow divers in the larger size though, I got a couple packs of the smaller wee craws for creek smallies.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

montagc said:


> So when did Pradco buy Rebel? These new craws are made in China, whereas I believe the old ones were made in the US. I bought a few at the Aurora Walmart .


Pradco started Rebel....

PRADCO Outdoor Brands was founded in 1960 as Plastics Research and
Development Corporation, a custom injection molder that soon became one of
the largest injection molders in the Southwestern United States. Founded by an avid angler who felt lures molded of plastic would perform better, last longer, and be more affordable than traditional wooden lures, PRADCO entered the fishing lure business under the brand name Rebel®. Since that time, PRADCO Outdoor Brands become the worlds largest manufacturer and marketer of plastic fishing lures


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I saw something kinda funny today at Gander Mtn in Huber Heights......ALL THE REBEL CRAWS ARE SOLD OUT......lol (good thing I wasn't looking for one, I just noticed the display)
I am sure that posts on here about this bait helped deplete the stock there. Everyone in Dayton thats fishes rivers must have been to Gander Mtn...hehe
the Rebel Lure Co is loving yall right now.


----------



## Trebbie (Aug 26, 2010)

Just picked up a few packs, Franklin Wal-Mart has them stocked right now. They are seperate from the normal Rebel Wee-Craws. On like a little 50th anniversary rack.

Cool colors, cool feel, love the red hooks. Can't wait to try them out on the river!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

oh great, now the rebel craws are made in china?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Went to the Dicks Sporting Goods in Strongsville and they had a pair with a crickhopper and crawfish "ditch color". Gonna try them out later tonight or tommorow on the local smallie river.


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

Both the Wal-Mart in Lebanon and Deerfield Twp. have them for sale. Just went two days ago.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

The Wal-Mart near fin has them in full supply. Caught three saugeye today on the really orange and black ones.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

So do you guys use the shallow/floating craws in rivers? I'm always trying to find the deeper diving ones to get down in the rocks and mud as I thought that was the idea. Walmart never seems to have the deep diving ones in the larger size, only the tiny wee craws, I've only seen the bigger ones at basspro. 

Has anyone else noticed the "triple threat" package of 3 bomber A lures at walmart for $10? I got two packs of those, each pack comes with 2 craw pattern cranks and a shad pattern. For a little over $3 a lure those seem like a good deal to me.


----------



## Mr. Map (Apr 3, 2012)

JimmyMac said:


> So do you guys use the shallow/floating craws in rivers? I'm always trying to find the deeper diving ones to get down in the rocks and mud as I thought that was the idea. Walmart never seems to have the deep diving ones in the larger size, only the tiny wee craws, I've only seen the bigger ones at basspro.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed the "triple threat" package of 3 bomber A lures at walmart for $10? I got two packs of those, each pack comes with 2 craw pattern cranks and a shad pattern. For a little over $3 a lure those seem like a good deal to me.


I was at the Dayton Mall Wal-Mart, and must have missed them. Were they on a separate display where you saw them(kinda' like the Rebel craws)?


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

JimmyMac said:


> So do you guys use the shallow/floating craws in rivers? I'm always trying to find the deeper diving ones to get down in the rocks and mud as I thought that was the idea. Walmart never seems to have the deep diving ones in the larger size, only the tiny wee craws, I've only seen the bigger ones at basspro.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed the "triple threat" package of 3 bomber A lures at walmart for $10? I got two packs of those, each pack comes with 2 craw pattern cranks and a shad pattern. For a little over $3 a lure those seem like a good deal to me.


yea I under stand what your saying about the depth. Ive used the larger size alot in the past in the cuyahoga and rocky rivers. and I dont know what turns the smallies onto it when they are in 3-4 FOW. Its almost like they think its a baitfish? because i'm not sure craws naturaly swim around im the middle of the water colum. So you might as well use a #6-#8 rapala x-rap. seems like they dont hang up as bad. and i rather use tubes, the hooks usually bend off logs/rocks. and they are cheep.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Mr. Map said:


> I was at the Dayton Mall Wal-Mart, and must have missed them. Were they on a separate display where you saw them(kinda' like the Rebel craws)?


The wal-mart in Hamilton and in Forrest Park both had them on the bottom shelf (sitting) below the other crankbaits.


----------



## Mr. Map (Apr 3, 2012)

JimmyMac said:


> The wal-mart in Hamilton and in Forrest Park both had them on the bottom shelf (sitting) below the other crankbaits.


Okay, thanks. I'll check when I'm in there next time.


----------

